# TOP 3 BIGGEST Cities in your Country ★SHOW THEM★



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Canada:

1. Toronto (2.6m/6m/8.6m)









2. Montreal (1.5m/3.7m/5m)









3. Vancouver (0.6m/2.2m/2.5m)


----------



## Danishguy (Oct 29, 2006)

1. Copenhagen.








2.Aarhus








3.Odense.


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

INDONESIA (Pop approximately 230 million)

1. JAKARTA of course (main area (661 sq km) : 10 million, metro : 20+ million)







2. SURABAYA (main area (300 sq km) : 3.1 million, metro : possibly 8+ million)

Residential area:



Comercial Area:





3. MEDAN (main area (270 sq km) : 2.2 million, metro : possibly 3.2 million)



or 

BANDUNG (main area (80 sq km) : 2.1 million, metro : possiby 5+ million) << The densest city in INDONESIA although it only got some highrise..


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

en Mexico:

Mexico city: 20.000.000 hab. in metro area












Guadalajara: 4.000.000 hab. in metro Area












Monterrey: 3.500.000 hab. in metro Area


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

monkeyronin: Just a question. Where come the 8mio for Toronto from? The official metro number 2005 is 6.040.829. Or is that the economic area?


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ the 8 million figure is referring to the Golden Horseshoe. 
Toronto is to the Golden Horseshoe what San Francisco is to the Bay Area.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

A thanks, then it's like Greater Zurich Area or Rhein-Main


----------



## Mr.KOngo (Feb 23, 2006)

*NEW ZEALAND*

N.Z. Population is 4.2 million 

Auckland - 1.2 million 










Wellington - 460,000










Christchurch - 430,000


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

*USA's 3 largest cities!*

*NYC
8,213,839 in city and 21,975,989 in metro 
800 km² (309 mi²)*From nygirl :bow:

















*LA
3,844,829 in city and 17,629,607 in metro 
1,216 km² (469 mi²)*This is the greater LA pano, LA skyline is on the very far right, Scroll------------------------------->









*Chicago
2,842,518 in city and 9,661,840 in metro 
589 km² (227 mi²)*Chicago skyline pano scroll-------------------------------------------->


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

^^that's the most beautiful NYC aerial I ever saw


----------



## Blah (Sep 13, 2002)

Great pics of Chicago and NYC!


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Simply awesome!! :yes:


----------



## nuricool (Dec 17, 2005)

_Istanbul
11.000.000 in city
12.000.000+ in metro_
*Scroll-------->*









_Ankara
4.319.167 in city_


















_Izmir
3,500,000 in city_


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

cobol said:


> *NYC
> 8,213,839 in city and 21,975,989 in metro
> 800 km² (309 mi²)*From nygirl :bow:



 Let me just add some awesome NYC Panos to your list...


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Lebanon *

Beirut-Jounieh (2 million)




















Trablos, Lebanon (500 000)




Tyros, Lebanon (200 000)


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Paris metro pop is more or less 11 million.

















(photo from JP)



Lyon 465 300 pop, 1 167 086 in the metro 












Marseille 808 700 pop in the city proper


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Great thread!!


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

krull said:


> Let me just add some awesome NYC Panos to your list...



Thank you for these great nyc panos!

few more Chicago









Scroll----------->


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

*LOS ANGELES*

By *Upward*:


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

^^
LA skyline is so beautiful with the mountain!:drool:


----------



## ThaiSiamese (Dec 26, 2005)

WOW~ Both New York and Sao Paulo look stunning.


----------



## Steel Flame (Jan 21, 2006)

krull said:


> Nice one old photo!
> 
> On this more 'recent' pic, the midtown skyline stretches further. Plus see if you can spot all the new tall towers after the old pic above...


It's too hard to pic a few particular buildings out of that jungle. BTW, isn't that last stretch the area that wraps around Central Park ?


----------



## ThaiSiamese (Dec 26, 2005)

Bangkok - 5,690,510

------->


















































































Hat Yai - 700,000





































Pattaya - roughly 100,000














































All the photos are from Thai Forum


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Bangkok is sweet


----------



## cobol (Dec 23, 2006)

Steel Flame said:


> It's too hard to pic a few particular buildings out of that jungle. BTW, isn't that last stretch the area that wraps around Central Park ?


Yea, that is one great angle to capture NYC's stretch!:runaway:


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Steel Flame said:


> It's too hard to pic a few particular buildings out of that jungle. BTW, isn't that last stretch the area that wraps around Central Park ?


Yes it covers all of those buildings on both the West and the East of Central Park...


----------



## Steel Flame (Jan 21, 2006)

^^ Incredible park. An oasis in the middle of the concrete jungle.


----------



## IlEstAndré (Nov 14, 2006)

i miss NYC


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

*TOP 3 Biggest cities in VENEZUELA*

*1. CARACAS (3.900.000)*










*2. MARACAIBO (2,983,679)* --->










*3. VALENCIA (1,932,168)*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Peru's 3 Largest Cities
LIMA (more than 7 million - city)
















































AREQUIPA (950 000 pop. - city)
























TRUJILLO (more than 800 000 - city)
























I do NOT own any of these pictures. Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

*Bonus Peru*
CUSCO (about 300 000 population city)







*


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

SkyBridge said:


> Can people stop quoting pictures here? It's annoying


:applause: Yes please - delete the quoted pics, they make the thread unnecessary too big. We want to sea one or two pics of different cities not 10 of the same pic of the same city, thanks!

CessTenn: Cusco is BEAUTIFUL 

Steel Flame: I think it was Chruschev who said "in this city even a rock can get depressed" and the only think he liked was Central Park


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sweden

1: Stockholm





























Gothenburg (Göteborg):




















Malmö:


----------



## Saskaton (Jan 17, 2003)

And what happend with spain, italy , russia , colombia india , japan


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

paw25694 said:


> @ all nzers, is christchurch is bigger than dunedin?


yes, Christchurch has more than 3 times the population of Dunedin


----------



## MidnightHours (May 17, 2006)

SuomiPoika said:


>


Man, I really like that photo!


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

Lithuania:

Vilnius ~700.000 (560.000 in city)




























photo by (c)Eziukas from http://tinkle.miestai.net









Kaunas ~450.000 (370.000 in city)

photo by (c)S_P from http://tinkle.miestai.net









photos by (c)Liutass from http://tinkle.miestai.net



























Klaipeda ~200.000

photos by (c)Edmis


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> 1. Zürich - city prop 365'000, metro 1.8 mio (international definition 3.2 mio)


you kidding Zurich do not have 3.2 million! That would be like saying Copenhagen have 4 million people!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

^Yes that's right - it's the same metro definition as the economical area of Copenhagen-Malmö  It's called "Great Zurich Area, GZA"


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's more countries:


*Argentina*


Buenos Aires: 12.000.000 hab.











Córdoba: 1.500.000











Rosario: 1.200.000


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

*Colombia*


Bogotá: 7.000.000 hab.











Medellín: 3.500.000











Cali: 2.500.000


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bolivia*


La Paz: 1.700.000 hab.











Santa Cruz: 1.400.000











Cochabamba: 1.000.000


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

*Ecuador*


Guayaquil: 2.300.000 hab.











Quito: 1.400.000











Cuenca: 350.000


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

deleted


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Nice, I need to go all these cities!


----------



## Encore (Jul 22, 2005)

The 3 biggest city's in *Belgium* are:

1. *BRUSSELS* (1.018.000 inhabitans)































2. *ANTWERP* (461.000 inhabitans / total agglomeration 950.000)
































3. *GENT* (233.120 inhabitans)


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

cobol said:


> *NYC
> 8,213,839 in city and 21,975,989 in metro
> 800 km² (309 mi²)*From nygirl :bow:
> 
> ...


Ummmm I didn't take either of those Ny pics.


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

China's #1 skyline isn't even top 3. hno:


----------

